# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  What colours for laundry, tiles, paint etc?

## bowseruni

In the process of doing up our laundry and stuck on floor tiles. I am thinking of gloss white cupboards from Ikea, homemade polished concrete bench top which will be a white colour, and thinking the walls will be white. 
What colour floor tiles?
what colour splash-back tiles?
gloss white cupboards or satin/matt?
Any other Ikea cupboard colour? 
thanks

----------


## Cecile

> In the process of doing up our laundry and stuck on floor tiles. I am thinking of gloss white cupboards from Ikea, homemade polished concrete bench top which will be a white colour, and thinking the walls will be white. 
> What colour floor tiles?
> what colour splash-back tiles?
> gloss white cupboards or satin/matt?
> Any other Ikea cupboard colour? 
> thanks

  Personally, I'd keep the whole thing white.  I'm a fan of the IKEA white gloss cabinet doors, which we have in our bathroom.  The laundry's a utility area, and with white you can easily see any dirt that you track in from outside. 
Just be aware, there's white, and there's white.  Our white porcelain vanity basin is a different white to the wall tiles, and the doors are a slightly different shade again.  Floor tiles are matte rather than gloss, and are close but not an exact match to the gloss wall tiles.  If you want to avoid this, check with the tile shop and make sure that any tiles you choose come from the same batch, although this may be a bit difficult if the floor/walls are different sizes/gloss levels.

----------


## bowseruni

Are you able to post some pics of your bathroom? 
I have some tile samples for the floor which are light and dark grey but not sold on either now they are at home

----------


## Cecile

> Are you able to post some pics of your bathroom? 
> I have some tile samples for the floor which are light and dark grey but not sold on either now they are at home

  This is our go to whoa thread.  Finished bathroom pics are towards the end http://www.renovateforum.com/f176/our-renovation-93648/

----------


## BaysideNana

What colour is featured throughout your house?  and is the kitchen close to the laundry? Suppose it doesn't really matter but I like continuity of colour, or at least in the same colour family!!    
For the laundry in this house I chose ivory coloured 300x300 porcelain floor tiles (main living areas have the same tile in 600x600), both wall and floor cupboards are white full gloss, walls are Dulux Grand Piano Quarter (which is a tad deeper than the floor tiles), bench is Beech with a drop in tub and splashback is 600x600 chocolate porcelain tiles....only needed 5 tiles and everyone who sees it says how great it looks.   That whole end wall is a sliding glass door with white slimline aluminium venetian blind (raised in the photo) so it has lots of natural light. 
You could do something similar with floors in a light grey, similar to your benchtop or slightly lighter/darker if you can't get a close match, white gloss cupboards, and go all out on a coloured tile splashback to give the wow factor! 
Hope this helps? ;-)   

> In the process of doing up our laundry and stuck on floor tiles. I am thinking of gloss white cupboards from Ikea, homemade polished concrete bench top which will be a white colour, and thinking the walls will be white. 
> What colour floor tiles?
> what colour splash-back tiles?
> gloss white cupboards or satin/matt?
> Any other Ikea cupboard colour? 
> thanks

----------

